# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  RoboScratch, development environment, EZ-Robot Inc., Calgary, Alberta, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - EZ-Robot Inc.

ez-robot.com/EZ-Builder

----------


## Airicist

RoboScratch

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> RoboScratch introduces a new approach to learning to program robots without even using the keyboard! Blocks of "functions" are dragged into your work space. Specify parameters of each element, such as wait for the camera to see an object, wait for speech, or execute a dance routine.
> 
> How Is It Different?
> What really makes RoboScratch different from other "scratch-like" interfaces is that RoboScratch actually generates real usable code with friendly comments. The initiative of scratch-like development environments should be meant to teach programming, not limited to only learning scratch. This RoboScratch approach provides users the ability to quickly learn from the graphical environment by viewing the auto-generated code. The purpose of RoboScratch is to teach you how to program. Think of RoboScratch as training wheels for programming!

----------


## Airicist

Playing with RoboScratch for Android

Published on Feb 7, 2016




> EZ-Builder is available for your EZ-Robot from Google Play or Apple AppStore

----------


## Airicist

Pen Stealing Robot with RoboScratch

Published on Feb 7, 2016




> Playing with RoboScratch and created this pen stealing robot sketch

----------

